
Ask HN: What class have you taken that gave you a revelation? - appleflaxen
and what did you realize?
======
joeblow9999
Epistemology: no one knows anything for sure, least of all their own minds.

------
appleflaxen
my own: realizing midway through my music career that being able to "read"
musical notation is, truly, an issue in fluency - no different than any other
foreign language.

